# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Thinking of using nsw

## lost

Just seen a shop on fb that is near the east coast selling nsw  so it started me thinking ...now i know that is a bad idea for me :roflmao:  but my daughter lives in Lincolnshire so why not nip over to see her via the seaside for some nsw ? What do you reckon?

----------


## Gary R

> Just seen a shop on fb that is near the east coast selling nsw  so it started me thinking ...now i know that is a bad idea for me but my daughter lives in Lincolnshire so why not nip over to see her via the seaside for some nsw ? What do you reckon?


Sorry but my brain most not be working today Dave ....what is nsw ?

----------


## lost

> Sorry but my brain most not be working today Dave ....what is nsw ?


natural sea water that stuff at the end of the pier were you live  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

I was thinking north sea water ...but thought to myself don't be silly Gary he wouldn't travel halfway across the country to pick some water up  :pmsl: 

I was going to go out there myself and fill some buckets up for my fish tank ....but then realised i know whats floating out there  :lol:

----------

*lost* (12-12-2019)

----------


## lost

this guy will deliver to were my daughter lives so i thought i might try some ?

----------


## Gary R

I know of someone that as used them when they upgraded there tank for a bigger one 6 months ago....but they have never used them since as far as i know ....don't know if it was the price or what....but i would rather make my own as i know what is in it....plus they say its collected 1 mile out from shore, i would say you still get all the crap out there from inland as sewerage is pumped out 2 miles from shore around here.

----------

*lost* (13-12-2019)

----------

